

The great times they could have had: Edward VIII and Wallis Simpson - pepys
http://www.lrb.co.uk/v10/n16/paul-foot/the-great-times-they-could-have-had

======
brohee
"While still friendly with Caetani, Wallis forged even closer bonds with
Felipe Espil, First Secretary at the Argentinian Embassy in Washington, an
ardent Fascist and a representative of the savage Irigoyen dictatorship in
Buenos Aires."

Hipólito Yrigoyen was a democratically elected president deposed by a military
coup in 1930... That passes as fact checking these days?

~~~
idlewords
His administration was responsible for extremely bloody repression that killed
hundreds in Buenos Aires and thousands across Argentina.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tragic_Week_(Argentina)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tragic_Week_\(Argentina\))

